# HR 1643 - Volunteer Firefighter and EMS Personnel Job Protection Act



## ffemt8978 (May 15, 2007)

For the full text of the bill, go here

So what does everyone think of this piece of legislation?  From what I understand, it's passed the House and is on it's way to the Senate.


----------



## Thanach (May 15, 2007)

Heh, Mass has had that law on the books for a while:
http://www.mass.gov/legis/laws/mgl/149-177b.htm

but it's nice to see it being enacted country-wide


----------



## Guardian (May 16, 2007)

It seems like it would have way too many problems that would make it infeasible...but I'll admit i didn't read it closely so who knows.


----------



## Ridryder911 (May 16, 2007)

Political B.S. .. they may not fire you exactly for being late or responding to a response, but they will fire you for something else. 

Albeit nice to have something to promote responses, it is should not be the responsibility of the employer to pay overtime, or make allowances for those that respond as a volunteer. 

R/r 911


----------



## Flight-LP (May 16, 2007)

Ridryder911 said:


> Political B.S. .. they may not fire you exactly for being late or responding to a response, but they will fire you for something else.
> 
> Albeit nice to have something to promote responses, it is should not be the responsibility of the employer to pay overtime, or make allowances for those that respond as a volunteer.
> 
> R/r 911



Yup..............Would never work in Texas, its an "At will" employment state. Any employer can fire you on the spot without cause or justification. Volunteer on your own time, not on that of your employer. If you cannot reasonably ascertain that you will be completed with your volunteer emergency prior to more important work obligations, then don't go..........


----------



## Summit (May 16, 2007)

only helps if you have it on tape that they fired you for volunteering

and it looks like that is stuck in comittee


----------



## bstone (May 18, 2007)

Flight-LP said:


> Yup..............Would never work in Texas, its an "At will" employment state. Any employer can fire you on the spot without cause or justification. Volunteer on your own time, not on that of your employer. If you cannot reasonably ascertain that you will be completed with your volunteer emergency prior to more important work obligations, then don't go..........



Clearly, this would limit the "at will" clause. The highest law in the land, Federal Law, is the guiding law. Of course you have to prove they fired you due to responding to an actual emergency. 

US military members have a similar law (regarding the reserves). It doesn't stop employers from canning people who get called up. I can recall reading of several law suits against employers who canned reserves members.


----------



## Flight-LP (May 26, 2007)

bstone said:


> Clearly, this would limit the "at will" clause. The highest law in the land, Federal Law, is the guiding law. Of course you have to prove they fired you due to responding to an actual emergency.
> 
> US military members have a similar law (regarding the reserves). It doesn't stop employers from canning people who get called up. I can recall reading of several law suits against employers who canned reserves members.



True, but then you would just get fired for something else............


----------



## Jon (May 26, 2007)

PA has a similar law.... but not as broad.

As was said - the burden of proof is on the employee to prove that it had to do with his volunteer service.

PA's law says that I can't be disciplined for being late for either:
1. Being on a call that occured before my shift
2. Stopping at an accident before my shift.

Good thing to have. I've called out once becase I was on a fire call until 5am... I called out at 1am when it became obvious that we weren't going home anytime soon.


----------



## fm_emt (May 26, 2007)

Flight-LP said:


> True, but then you would just get fired for something else............



If they're going to dig up other crap to fire you for, you didn't need that job anyway.

I think that this is a good bill, and don't see any reasons to go against it. You're limited to 14 days (total) a year anyway.


----------



## Ridryder911 (May 26, 2007)

fm_emt said:


> If they're going to dig up other crap to fire you for, you didn't need that job anyway.
> 
> I think that this is a good bill, and don't see any reasons to go against it. You're limited to 14 days (total) a year anyway.



I hope you mean 14 days for military leave, not unexcused absences and tardies for volunteer activities. It is not my job as an employer to excuse anyone for their activities and social, civic, functions. Are you going to reimburse me for loss wage, income and productivity? 

As well, not all employers offer vacation or sick leave, rather they blocked off days as PDO or PTO (paid time off) that is acquired. Remember, EMS is a different league on their own and do * NOT* follow the Federal Wage and Labor Union standard policies. EMS is a unique critter, and does not have to offer benefits as other "regular" jobs do.

R/r 911


----------



## BossyCow (May 28, 2007)

Our volly agency has a spot on the application that askes if your employer is aware of your volunteer status and do they have an issue with your needing to respond.  Most of us just use some common sense about the number already responding, estimating how long the call is going to last and determining if we really need to be there.  

Need to be there is different from "Gee, this sounds like a really cool call"


----------



## Jay114 (Jun 7, 2007)

_*We will arrive at your emergency in 30 minutes or less or it's free!*_


----------

